# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Femijët Tanë

## rudi c33

Pershendetje 

Kush ka deshire mund te vazhdoi te postoi foto femiesh ketu

Me respekt RUDI

----------


## rudi c33

Komentet Bejeni Vete

----------


## AngelGirl

Flm Rudi, per pjesmarjen e fotove  :buzeqeshje: , puce icik ate sy bojqellin per mua (K).


Ky cuni poshte eshte Harisi, cuni dajes ne moshen 3/4vjec, sjam sh e sigurt.Ky eshte femia dhe pse eshte rritur, qe kam dashur dhe do dua me shum nga te gjith te afermit e mi.

----------


## rudi c33

shkodrane82,Sarah dhe angelgirl faleminderit
albi ne udhetim

----------


## bela70

loriku (kur ishte 3 vjeq)hipur ne gomar.

----------


## bela70

Jona,Jeta,Loriku dhe Driloni ne liqe te radoniqit

----------


## Sarah

Ketu Sarah me nenen e vete qe e do shume

----------


## Sarah

Me pushime ne Park City , Utah

----------


## StormAngel

Mario(djali i një shoqes),as një muaj nuk ka këtu

----------


## bela70

Altini,Albini dhe Loriku

----------


## Sarah

Ja dhe kuklla ime ne Kishe ne nje pagezim.

----------


## golden lady

Po postoj edhe une disa fotografi

ktu jane Dreni dhe Drini, djemt e motres sime qe jeton ne New York

----------


## golden lady

Prap Dreni dhe Drini, loqkat e tezes

----------


## golden lady

Prap Dreni me Drinin

----------


## rudi c33

albi 16 muajsh

----------


## rudi c33

..........

----------


## Sarah

Sarah ne shkolle 2005

Florida e bukur te pakten atje ku shim ne ne Disney nice. Vape e shi here pas here po ato palmat e benin shume interesante ambjentin. Ne ke bo ne men me ble shpi lal hudhu shpejt se atje rriteshin cmimet per dite. Nje pashe une 3 + 1 edhe ishte 350 mije. E mire po pak e shtrenjte . Nejse te ecte mare e ma puf ate kingun e vogel qe marrshallah, si kumell o.

----------


## rudi c33

> Me falni por nuk po mundem ta çoj.


shiko permasat e fotografis,ndoshta te duhen me te vogla


ALBIONI U RRIT SHPEJT

----------


## jonka

Ky eshte Eric, 18 muajsh

----------


## "Ambrida"

me ne fund Sindi

----------

